# Denmark for design



## jr.1989 (May 23, 2017)

Anyone got any thoughts about moving to Denmark to study spatial design?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

How well do you speak Danish? I would imagine that most of the study programs would be in Danish.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

